# Cargo ship 'Kapitan Lus' & methanol tanker 'Sundstraum' collision near Copenhagen



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The Kapitan Lus is said to be listing after the collision which occured in the Oresund Strait. The Sundstraum was travelling southbound at the time, weather was said to be clear and the cause of the collision is unknown at this stage. There have been no reported injuries on either ship.

http://www.pr-inside.com/freight-ships-collide-off-copenhagen-r1363640.htm


----------

